# My mp3 player is not working



## hafso (Jan 1, 2013)

hello tom a8699 0 med v1 m56577569 2gb mp3 player from store dicksmith electronics 
i cant download music to it. it wont work.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to a thread of your own - it gets very confusing having two problems in one thread


----------

